# Yay! The Queen's Diamond Jubilee



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's Ruby and Pepper in their Union Jack neckwear:










Woohoo, 4 days off! (apologies to those not in the UK or those people that have to work)


Ian


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Love it! Think I may have to look into something like this for Lolly (and Millie as we're spending the weekend with them)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very cute!!! we have lots of Jubilee celebration items here too! tho no holiday.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Sooo cute...Iv just been outside taking pics of my girls in there bandanas too x


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah, they look lovely. We have bandanas for ours, I must get a photo on here. Are you entering your two at the Calthorpe park dog show on Mon? We are, should be fun


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Ah, they look lovely. We have bandanas for ours, I must get a photo on here. Are you entering your two at the Calthorpe park dog show on Mon? We are, should be fun


Hi Sue, yes they are both entered - see you there!

Ian


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruby & Pepper our Queen would be proud of you   

Great photo Ian ..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Love it! Think I may have to look into something like this for Lolly (and Millie as we're spending the weekend with them)


Oo! I do hope you come bearing Union Jack gifts  You're late by the way 

Love picture of Ruby & Pepper, such royal girls.

:canada::washing::usa2: Hey where's my union jack icon


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, lovely! They look fabulous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab, they look great! Wish I had got one for Obi but have been very busy with the kids this week with all the Jubilee stuff


----------

